# can i extend my wireless coverage using another wireless router?



## delatore (Apr 25, 2006)

hi,

im new with wireless router so pls help me with this.

i have a wireless router in the living room. i have a computer upstairs and the signal is not good. sometimes it ok and sometimes i cant use the internet.

i though that by getting another wireless router and put it near the stairs, i can extend the coverage upstairs. 

what i had in mind is that from the 1st wireless router (wc is connected thru cable to the modem), the 2nd wireless router would get its connection (wirelessly) and it will cover the 2nd floor. is it possible?

i have a compusa wireless router with limited coverage. i guess this is the old one cz the new ones have wider coverage. i dont know the manufacturer and its model. its not written in the router or manual.

thanks, :wink:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you can run a wire between them, I've pasted the configuration that I use which will solve the problem. If you must have the secondary router wireless, you will have to spring for a wireless range extender.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## ww9rivers (Apr 26, 2006)

If your router supports WDS (wireless distributed service), then you can -- I have done that before with Buffalo 802.11g boxes. But with the prices of new routers are today, you may simply buy a newer router (such as those MIMO-type devices) that has better range and avoid that complexity.


----------



## delatore (Apr 25, 2006)

yes my router has "AP Bridge-WDS".

what are the needed configurations for the wireless router 1 and 2?


----------

